# Emeril: What do you think?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just saw Emeril's sit com. He seemed wooden and had a deer-in-the-headlights quality to his performance. The story seemed weak to me, with the plot revolving around a dieting contest, of all things. I'm willing to watch a couple more times, but Bloodworth and Thomason better "kick it up a notch" or I'm gone. Anyone care to share?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I just saw it also! I found the dialogue and situations to be pretty thin. It will take a while to know the characters but at the same time, I'm not so sure I do want to know them. Two or three of the actors I knew from other shows, Robert Urich in particular, I really love. However, I'm not sure I want to know the actors in this ensemble cast.

Sorry Emeril!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Two minutes and fifty four seconds. That's all I could take.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

My bet is that this will be the first show cancelled in the season... it's been retooled so many times already... it doesn't have a chance.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

The tv happened to be turned on NBC while I was washing dishes. I heard the beginning of Emeril and right away something was off. Emeril was definitely wooden just by listening to him. If I had never seen him on Food Network or Good Morning America, I would have thought he'd never been on tv. I finished washing up and changed the channel.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I also caught Emeril's new show. I was thoroughly disappointed. The humor was weak, and Emeril's acting was stiff. I would have thought they would have showcased Emeril more as a wonderful guy type. He seemed to just fill-in on his part. Didn't like it at all! It was a let-down!


----------

